# Deep thoughts while Camping



## immto (Jun 28, 2009)

Camping 
I came to a realization this weekend while camping under the stars at kickapoo. Some of the most simple and natural things in life are the most enjoyable. I doubt many politicians go camping or speak to many that do. I doubt many spend any real time outdoors. I suggest this is the reason that Chuck Shumer and his buddies on the Hill don't think americans really care about pork. He hasn't spent much time with many real americans. Only the ones who wish to benefit from the pork.

I believe another reason for this lack of understanding is that career politicians are 
always simply doing whatever is necessary to get re-elected. This constant bid for re-election puts them into postion to dote upon those who provide funding while ignoring real americans. This in my opinion is one of the largest problems with our current system of government.

True funding reform and term limits for congress seem to be two areas of our current system that could only improve matters. Individuals who wish nothing more than to be in a postion to make policy are the last people who should be trusted with the responsibility. Only persons who will reside and work with others who must live with those policies are best suited for the task. 

The founding fathers created possibly the greatest system of government imaginable. A system of government were the people truly have the power. A system with a Federal government only as strong as necessary to keep us safe from foreign danger. We have let it morph into something much like the systems found overseas. Systems which have failed. 

The fathers never imagined that a free people would willingly move towards a system with less freedom. A system much like the one the original colonies fled from. A system with a direction if not changed will only lead to history repeating itself once more. I'm not a political scientist but I venture to guess that the situations going on right now will be viewed by future historians as a turning point in the american experiment. 

(It's amazing what thoughts can be stimulated with a little fresh air, clear sky and a camp fire.)


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 6, 2009)

We have had a number of politicians in Oregon that were avid outdoorsmen. The one that most of us rever the most was Governor Tom McCall. 

Yes, we are at a turning point in our governments history. But I believe a turning point for the better. Yes, the old idea of the rugged individualist has immense appeal. However, in a nation of 300 million, what each of us does affects the rest. And nobodys freedom extends past where the next persons feet begin. A crude anology is this. 40 people live on a river 400 miles long. Each can piss in the river as he pleases, and it makes no differance, whatsoever. But when 4 million people live along that river, and do that, you no longer have a river, you have an open sewer.

In a very populated nation, we have obligations to the society we live in, and an individualism that ignores those obligations results in the kind of economic debacle that we saw in 29, and may yet see in the very near future.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2009)

the idea that only republicans enjoy camping is asinine at best. Hopefully, you were drinking heavily while typing this.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2009)

all people need to be more connected with nature....and yes you are an idiot if you think only repubicans camp...i swear where do they get this stuff...is this what the voices in your head tell you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 7, 2009)

there's "camping" and then there's camping.

You can haul a mobile home around the country and say you're camping.
You can call yourself an "outdoorsman" and ride around on your noisy 4 wheelers or dirt bikes

or

You can carry a pack with everything you need to live for a couple weeks lace up your boots and hit the trail.

there is nothing like backpacking to teach one the true meaning of self sufficiency or to immerse oneself in the true majesty of wilderness


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2009)

Camping?  Let's go...  You bring the tent and I'll bring the beans.  You bring the hot dogs and I'll bring the buns and chips.  You bring the lantern and I'll bring along some matches.  You bring the  sleeping bags and I'll bring the pillows.  All we need to do is find a place were all the skeeters and ants are!!!  I get to sleep on the spot that has the most rocks and roots.  You can have the spot that goes downhill.  We'll have to make sure it's going to rain too.

I went camping once and while in the middle of the woods and sitting around the campfire, one of my kids came down with the chicken pox!  Said he didn't feel well.  Put him to bed and continued to drink coffee and tell ghost stories to anybody that would listen.  He woke up the next morning with those icky chicken pox things all over him!  Mother tossed in the towel on the camping trip.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it's not roughing it as some camping situations but I've always been a huge fan of state parks.  I think that there is something inherently American about taking the family camping in a state park.  I agree, I don't call RV parking "camping" really.. but, this is a new day in outdoor necessities and, fuck it, air matresses beat sleeping on rocky ground all day long.


some of my best childhood memories were while camping at state parks.  If you've never say under the full array of stars while doing some night fishing after a full day of hiking and boating then.. well...


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2009)

My deep thoughts when camping are "F*** this sucks!"


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 7, 2009)

Did I miss something? I did not see any reference to party membership here in this OP.

There are everyday people that are republicans and democrats in the masses. The majority running this country has elevated themselves above the people. Both parties are guilty of that. Once someone is a star/politician they now longer live like normal every day people that struggle each day to make ends meet. We have a bunch of corporate types running this country even if it is only by proxy through the vast network of special interest groups and lobbyist. This country was not meant to be a free for all for a select few to become career politicians so they could rule over the masses like kings and queens while getting corporate kickbacks, acting like jet setters and thugs.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 11, 2009)

When ever I go to a major metropolitan, I wonder is those who live there ever venture far enough away from the bright lights to enjoy real nature. Not the parks cultivated amid the concrete jungle, but real wilderness under a true dark sky.

I am reminded of a story I read about a huge power outage in Southern California.

All of Los Angeles and the surrounding suburbs were completely dark.

Local radio stations were flooded with calls about a strange silver cloud hovering over the city that appeared to be in floating in space. Was this what was causing the blackout?

Of course the "strange silver cloud" was the Milky Way, a celestial body familiar to all humankind everywhere, in every age since the dawn of recorded history...until recently that is.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 11, 2009)

> *Most never know*
> 
> Unfortunately, because of the tremendous increase in light pollution over the past quarter century, the majority of our current generation have never seen the night sky in all its grandeur.
> 
> ...


 
I highly reccommend the book _*Nightwatch*_ to anyone who is interested in learning their way around the night sky.  No telescope required.  Just your eyes and perhaps later a pair of good 7x35 binoculars is all you really need.


----------



## del (Jul 11, 2009)

perseids should be coming soom- always a treat!


----------



## alan1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Shogun said:


> the idea that only republicans enjoy camping is asinine at best. Hopefully, you were drinking heavily while typing this.



Where did he mention any party affiliation?
Methinks we know who was PWI.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 14, 2009)

Missourian said:


> When ever I go to a major metropolitan, I wonder is those who live there ever venture far enough away from the bright lights to enjoy real nature. Not the parks cultivated amid the concrete jungle, but real wilderness under a true dark sky.
> 
> I am reminded of a story I read about a huge power outage in Southern California.
> 
> ...



I have lived, out of economic neccessity, in small cities, Portland and Tacoma, for the last 36 years. And I can well testify that many of the people I know get out into the wilderness quite often. 

My wife and I have camped in a tent from about 100 miles south of the artic circle to the Mexican Border. And in every state west of the Missouri River. Here in Oregon we have some empty areas, specifically the South East corner of the state. This is High Desert country, unique in it's own way. About three years ago, we spent four days in this desert, seeing only one other vehicle, that so distant that I could not tell what kind it was. 200 miles of two ruts with 18 inch high sagebrush between them. It was a wonderful experiance.

Another time we were at Jordon Craters, an area like Craters of the Moon, but in Oregon, and larger in extant. It is seldom visited by anyone. Two days there, absolutely no one else in sight for the whole time. The sky was so clear at night that you lost the constelations. Too many stars visible.

By this time next year I should be fully retired, and camping regularly. A bit of prospecting, fishing, hunting, and a lot of hiking just to see what is on the other side of the hill.


----------



## Gudrid (Jul 31, 2009)

> We have let it morph into something much like the systems found overseas.



I think it's more that the systems overseas have morphed to be more like us.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> We have had a number of politicians in Oregon that were avid outdoorsmen. The one that most of us rever the most was Governor Tom McCall.
> 
> Yes, we are at a turning point in our governments history. But I believe a turning point for the better. Yes, the old idea of the rugged individualist has immense appeal. However, in a nation of 300 million, what each of us does affects the rest. And nobodys freedom extends past where the next persons feet begin. A crude anology is this. 40 people live on a river 400 miles long. Each can piss in the river as he pleases, and it makes no differance, whatsoever. But when 4 million people live along that river, and do that, you no longer have a river, you have an open sewer.
> 
> In a very populated nation, we have obligations to the society we live in, and an individualism that ignores those obligations results in the kind of economic debacle that we saw in 29, and may yet see in the very near future.



I live in Oregon. I know no one who revers Tom fucking McCall.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> We have had a number of politicians in Oregon that were avid outdoorsmen. The one that most of us rever the most was Governor Tom McCall.
> 
> Yes, we are at a turning point in our governments history. But I believe a turning point for the better. Yes, the old idea of the rugged individualist has immense appeal. However, in a nation of 300 million, what each of us does affects the rest. And nobodys freedom extends past where the next persons feet begin. A crude anology is this. 40 people live on a river 400 miles long. Each can piss in the river as he pleases, and it makes no differance, whatsoever. But when 4 million people live along that river, and do that, you no longer have a river, you have an open sewer.
> 
> In a very populated nation, we have obligations to the society we live in, and an individualism that ignores those obligations results in the kind of economic debacle that we saw in 29, and may yet see in the very near future.



Also, idiot, and this is what the city dwellers don't get...if 40 people piss in the river, it sure as shit does affect the people who live downriver. That's why those of us who live outside of Portland don't piss in rivers. Or put our outhouses where they'll seep into the river.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, you pissing in the river, and  your dogs pissing in the river, are the reason all the water sources have guardia infestations.

But thanks for your moronic contribution on a subject you know nothing about. Go ahead and keep shitting in the water, tardo.


----------



## editec (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes...we don't live in the 18th century anymore, that's for damned sure.

As our world got more complex the dependence we put on our government to help us deal with these changes in the real world lead us to being less free as individuals and as STATES, too.

Some of those changes are, I think, necessary, and many of them are probably simply the nature propensity for those with power to gather unto themselves stilll MORE power.

That's the nature of social power, I fear.  It tends to start out rationally enough, but power BEGATS still more power.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Aug 6, 2009)

immto said:


> Camping
> I came to a realization this weekend while camping under the stars at kickapoo. Some of the most simple and natural things in life are the most enjoyable. I doubt many politicians go camping or speak to many that do. I doubt many spend any real time outdoors. I suggest this is the reason that Chuck Shumer and his buddies on the Hill don't think americans really care about pork. He hasn't spent much time with many real americans. Only the ones who wish to benefit from the pork.
> 
> I believe another reason for this lack of understanding is that career politicians are
> ...



Absolutely. I spend alot of time Backpacking in the Yosemite High Country. There is nothing like it. ~BH


----------



## immto (Nov 9, 2009)

BolshevikHunter said:


> immto said:
> 
> 
> > Camping
> ...



I have not had the pleasure as of yet.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 10, 2009)

I opened this wondering what great thoughts the fresh air brought, only to read an enormous pile of partisan idiocy. If fresh air does that to you you need to stay indoors. Damn the righties won't even support the government's effort to preserve a damn thing, especially fresh air. It was Teddy and Franklin Roosevelt and others who created the national parks. If not for that, walmart, garbage dumps, oil rigs, coal caverns, and trailer parks as far as the eye could see. 

If your children are still of an age, camping is the greatest experience. Hiking some of the small mountains, driving between camp sites for only a few hours, Yellowstone, Montana's route 212 which Charles Kuralt called the most beautiful road in America, New England, Nova Scotia, PEI, Bar harbor, even Newfoundland. And if you still have any thoughts of politics wash your brain out with soap or at least [ame=http://www.amazon.com/John-Muir-Writings-Mountains-California/dp/1883011248/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257894968&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: John Muir : Nature Writings: The Story of My Boyhood and Youth; My First Summer in the Sierra; The Mountains of California; Stickeen; Essays (Library of America) (9781883011246): John Muir, William Cronon: Books[/ame]

US Route 212, Montana & Wyoming


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2009)

The last time I went to the woods, 







Then I met his friend...He said something about a purty mouth..






Hey OP, since republicans are the only ones to go campbing, well............


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 10, 2009)

Zona said:


> The last time I went to the woods,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should have figured, you prefer the cold soulless and lonely steel constructs to the warmth and purity of nature. Could have called that one a mile away.  Tell you what ... stay in your towers of concrete and steel ... and keep the rest of the neolibs with you ... and leave the real world to the rest of us ... we'll all be a little happier.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 10, 2009)

When I was young, we were Mormon raised BTW, we went on camping trips a lot, the church had it's own ranch with cabins, fishing hole, river, swimming pond, and even a marsh and tent grounds. My father always wanted to use the tent, my brother was too "prissy" to sleep on the damned floor (and he wanted to be an athlete ) ... anyhow, late at night, while the fire was dying, if I didn't feel like sleeping my father would pull out the tackle box, we'd tie us on some flies (which he made) and head out to the river which was closed to fishing in the day time due to rafters and swimmers. We'd widdle the night away casting in silence, just thinking to ourselves. He a mechanic macho man from Colorado, me a geek girl who just loved the ranch life ... we rarely spoke more than a few words ... but I still tear up missing those beautiful nights when all life was innocent, balanced, and perfect ...


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I went to the woods,
> ...



So when I go to Sonoma, Glamis (Quads of course), Buckskin Mountain state park, Cattail Cove State Park, hell even Lake Havasu, I should feel out of place?


----------



## ThePickledPunk (Nov 10, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Not really.  Legend has it that there are Sasquatches everywhere.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> When I was young, we were Mormon raised BTW,  ...



You are a mormon?  OMG.  This explains a lot.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 10, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



 That's the *wild* to you? Really? Try "middle of nowhere in Tucson" or "some forest no one minds you camping in Colorado" ... or better "some marsh in Louisiana" ... how about "bumfuck Arkansas" ... that's wild, not some state park where a commodity like a shower is 20 feet from your tent, and if your tent has wheels ... don't ever fucking bother replying to me again.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Fair enough...Mormon...Now get your damn magic underwear and camp camp camp.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 10, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



EX-Mormon .. or did you miss that, I'm a fucking pagan now ... thanks to my atheist father ... but of course since your reading comprehension is so fucking low you have to fuck up a good thread it's no wonder you missed all that, asshole. Go get lost in "Lake Havasu"  I know you can, even though the parking lot is never more than a mile from where-ever you stand.  My father took advantage of the only good thing about being in that christian religion ... free fishing. Do you even know how to cast with a fly rod? Do you know how to wind your own flies? How about worms, or are those to "slimy" for your sissy-fucked-ass? Tell me ... Mr. Zona ... do you know the difference between poison ivy and a stinging nettle? Can you track a deer without spooking it? Do you know how to cut a rabbit up without poisoning yourself? No, you're like all the environuts and Obuttfuck, you preach a lot of shit, but have no fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Mormon.


----------



## immto (Nov 11, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I opened this wondering what great thoughts the fresh air brought, only to read an enormous pile of partisan idiocy. If fresh air does that to you you need to stay indoors. Damn the righties won't even support the government's effort to preserve a damn thing, especially fresh air. It was Teddy and Franklin Roosevelt and others who created the national parks. If not for that, walmart, garbage dumps, oil rigs, coal caverns, and trailer parks as far as the eye could see.
> 
> If your children are still of an age, camping is the greatest experience. Hiking some of the small mountains, driving between camp sites for only a few hours, Yellowstone, Montana's route 212 which Charles Kuralt called the most beautiful road in America, New England, Nova Scotia, PEI, Bar harbor, even Newfoundland. And if you still have any thoughts of politics wash your brain out with soap or at least Amazon.com: John Muir : Nature Writings: The Story of My Boyhood and Youth; My First Summer in the Sierra; The Mountains of California; Stickeen; Essays (Library of America) (9781883011246): John Muir, William Cronon: Books
> 
> US Route 212, Montana & Wyoming



Sure FDR gave us the parks, and that might be the only dam thing he did worth a darn.  He also extended the Deppresion and created a Social Security System that would bankrupt itself all the while destroying freedom where ever he found it.  I see you like Obama so much, you have the family as your avatar.  Don't wear your feeling on your sleve or anything!  I'm sure you still have the Hope and Change bumper sticker on your hybrid and you pray to the messiah before you take each and evey bite out of your veggie burger.  

I think our politicians need to start following our demands not leading us into tyranny.  If you disagree, the heck with you.  If you think your side has more real support than we'll duke it out at the polls.  

Cheers,


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 11, 2009)

immto said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I opened this wondering what great thoughts the fresh air brought, only to read an enormous pile of partisan idiocy. If fresh air does that to you you need to stay indoors. Damn the righties won't even support the government's effort to preserve a damn thing, especially fresh air. It was Teddy and Franklin Roosevelt and others who created the national parks. If not for that, walmart, garbage dumps, oil rigs, coal caverns, and trailer parks as far as the eye could see.
> ...



 Why all the foul language? /sarcasm

 Anyhoo ... the method of "protecting" nature has become "conform nature to fit our wants so we can publicize it" ... sad but true, politicians see nature as a campaign tool, thus the "parks". Notice that the wild areas are being ruined the more parks they make?


----------



## Zona (Nov 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Hey, worm boy mormon, who cares if you can go live off the land.  Your proud of this and this somehow makes you look down on someone else?  

Big freakin woop, you can field dress a moose.    You can kill bambi and eat it.  Wow.  Seriously....WOW!  

LOL


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 11, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Dig your hole deeper, moron. Then do us all a favor and lay in it. I look down on you because you're an idiot.


----------



## Zona (Nov 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



At least I am not a fishin, huntin, killin, skinnin mormon.  LOL


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 11, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You are right ... I do know my worms ... and you are a night crawler just waiting to be skewered by a hook.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 11, 2009)

immto said:


> Sure FDR gave us the parks, and that might be the only dam thing he did worth a darn.  He also extended the Deppresion and created a Social Security System that would bankrupt itself all the while destroying freedom where ever he found it.  I see you like Obama so much, you have the family as your avatar.  Don't wear your feeling on your sleve or anything!  I'm sure you still have the Hope and Change bumper sticker on your hybrid and you pray to the messiah before you take each and evey bite out of your veggie burger....



You assume way too much - think on your own - and Social Security is one of the best things done in America in the last century, just behind another three initial president, LBJ's equal rights initiative. Now tell me something a conservative president did in the last century that can hold a candle to these actions?


----------



## immto (Nov 12, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> immto said:
> 
> 
> > Sure FDR gave us the parks, and that might be the only dam thing he did worth a darn.  He also extended the Deppresion and created a Social Security System that would bankrupt itself all the while destroying freedom where ever he found it.  I see you like Obama so much, you have the family as your avatar.  Don't wear your feeling on your sleve or anything!  I'm sure you still have the Hope and Change bumper sticker on your hybrid and you pray to the messiah before you take each and evey bite out of your veggie burger....
> ...



Did more before Breakfast on a Sunday afternoon than Any Liberal I've ever seen or heard about.  

Really though stoped the spread of Communism, Ended the Cold the War, Fall of the Berlin Wall.  Reaganomics proved to work, then the Liberals tore it appart and now look were we are.  

If you think SS is so great, hey you live on it then.  If there's anything left when you need it.  

Back to the point this is not about who's favorite president is best, It's about freedom and preserving the United States of America, the strongest most powerful nation on earth.


----------

